# antenna extension cable



## shelly schachter (Jun 8, 2003)

While I wait for my XM home units to arrive from my Internet purchase, I'm wondering about the cable that connects the antenna to the unit.

I live in a fairly secluded rural area but our home has a broad Southern exposure. I may have to mount the antennas outside though and want to know what kind of cable is used.

Is it the same coax that sat dishes use?

If not, are extension cables available and from where?

Thanks.

Shelly Schachter
Carmel Valley, CA


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You can pick up an extention cable (it's a special cable) by clicking on this line http://shop.store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/anexcasa.html


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

I noticed this item says not compatible with Sony antennas. Are there any extention cables that are compatible??


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ahh I am sorry Iw as assuming you had a Delphi unit. You can find a wide array of cables at http://shop.store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/xmantennas.html

Hope this helps.


----------

